# Amazon Compacta questions



## Assyrianlegend (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys just a quick question for you, Is it ok for a Amazon Compacta to stick out of the water a little bit or would that actually damage the plant?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

It might hurt the leaf if the space above the water isn't humid but other wise the plant should be fine. just keep an eye out and watch how it reacts. Please do keep us updated.


----------

